# Let's Herf...Fri 11-3..CLEVELAND



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

A group of us(Akron Cigar Club) will be at the Fox&Hound in Mayfield Hts. Fri around 4-5pm. All are invited to join in the fun. Hope to see you there.

Randy


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Arrgh! Going to be in FL. Have a good time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Arrgh! Going to be in FL. Have a good time.


Oh yeah, I might be there if he's not coming


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm....I prolly will grace everyone with my presence....Liz and I that is...not 100% sure though. Thanks for the invite!

You going?
Sam (Simplified)?
Bob (Bruisedawg)?
Dave (DaKlugs)?  
Ermo (Eric) and Jess of course?
Detroit4579857359483028 (Booker)..Hobblin' over?
Whitejimmy97 (James)?
James's Friend (?)?
Who else can I call out???
Steelheaderdu (John) and Tricia?
Todzilla (Todd)?
Hoyohio (Tim)?
Buckeye (Chris)?
Bigwaved (Dave)? Oregons not too far for Mayfield  
Mister Madroooooooooo? I'll bring frozen beans??
68Trishield (Dave)? Screw Skype come herf!!!!
Germontownrob (Rob)?....They have beer there!!
Rockstar (fredd-ie/y)? One of my Favorite Herfing Gorillas!!
ect.....
ect....

I could go on and on...Lot's of gorillas I'd like to meet and lots I have already met and herfed with.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

No can do heading with Dave to Fla:z


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Simplified said:


> No can do heading with Dave to Fla:z


Ok I'll come with you guys...Geez thanks for inviting me....Were gunna smoke so many good cigars.....Cant wait.....I live by Hopkins so just swing by whenever... 

It wont be the same without you 2....Have a fun and safe flight/Trip.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Coach said:


> A group of us(Akron Cigar Club) will be at the Fox&Hound in Mayfield Hts. Fri around 4-5pm. All are invited to join in the fun. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Randy


:sb You know damn good and well I can't make it this Friday


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Crap - I can't make it either. Enjoy the :w and the !


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

So far it looks good for me! :dr :w :al :z


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

4 or 5 is pretty early...... How long are yall stayin'?? I dont think I can get there that early....I would guess 7-8ish.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i can't get there until 4ish and probably the others will start showing tween then and 6,so if you are heading in round 7 we should still have a small gathering of smoke. anyone need directions????? here's a link:
1479 SOM Center Road 
Mayfield Hts 
440-646-9078 
Map Link: 
http://local.live.com/default.aspx?...ayfield+Heights,+OH&style=r&s_cid=ansPhBkYp02


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

K....Me and my woman (Liz) will be there..7-ish....Bob (bruisedawg) are you bringing the lil' lady?


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Flying solo tonight. Be there around 5. Should be there till you get there Jeremy.Bob


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Flying solo tonight. Be there around 5. Should be there till you get there Jeremy.Bob


Should be there...calling it an early night or what?

I may not drive all the way out east for just a short time....


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds like fun guys, wish I could make it! Smoke a good one for me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like I'm not gunna make it out this time...my regrets....


----------



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

Hope you all had fun herfing today. Maybe someday in the future you can take a drive up the lakeshore and herf with us in Erie.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Let's Herf...Fri 11-3..CLEV-over*

Bruse did show along with my fellow Akron Cigar Club Members. We had a very good time and it was a plaeasure to meet Bruise. Sorry you didn't make it Jeremy,we waited for you. Looking to another Cleve Herf maybe in FEB with Bruise hooking us up in dwtn Cleve at Devine & Spy Bar. Oh yeah..we missed you Klugs.

coach


----------

